# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Qualcomm Module Ver 3.02 -Update [26.10.2020]

## mohamed73

*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *Uni-Android Tool - UAT - Qualcomm Module : 3.02*   *Release Notes:*     *Read Info. | EDL , ADB , Fastboot Mode**Reset FRP | EDL , ADB, Fastboot Mode**Format/Factory Reset | EDL, ADB, Fastboot Mode** Format / FRP | EDL, ADB, Fastboot Mode** Format / FRP | EDL Mode**Fix 9008 port | EDL mode** Rest Locks - without Data loss/ UnEncrypted | EDL, ADB Mode** Reset MI Account + FRP | EDL, Fastboot Mode** Fix Anti-Relock | ADB Mode** Reset Screen Locks - Xiaomi - Without data loss  | MIUI 8-12 | EDL Mode**Bootloader Unlock - Xiaomi | EDL, Fastboot Mode**Disable locks | EDL, ADB Mode without Root** Read Pattern < 6 | EDL, ADB Mode** Reset Pattern | EDL, ADB Mode** Reset FRP VIVO | EDL Mode** Bootloader Unlock VIVO - | EDL Mode** Reset Screen Locks VIVO - without data loss - UnEncypted / Encrypted | EDL mode** Format VIVO - force method | EDL Mode** Reset FRP ZTE | FTM mode** Reset FRP ASUS | fastboot Mode** Sideload Format - Xiaomi | Sideloade Mode**Xioami Anti-relock APK Method with videoguide**Install Navigation bar APK [ Useful after Disable Locks]* *Free Xiaomi Stand Alone server with Unlimited Use*  *  Flasher*  *Two Methods of Flashing* *  Supports , Multi xml Files Flashing & Manual XML Selection Method | EDL mode**     Reset FRP , Reset MI Account & Format Options While Flashing**     Xiaomi fastboot batch file Flashing Support | can select any batch file from Xiaomi firmware**Nokia Nb0 Direct flashing without extraction | EDL mode**Two Methods of Nb0 Flashing*  *Option to select loader from Nb0 package in case Internal loader fails**ASUS raw Direct Flashing without Extract | EDL Mode**[Added] LG KDZ Direct Flashing without Extract | EDL Mode New!*  *  Backup Firmware*  *Full firmware backup method - with rawprogramm and patch xml creation for eMMC and UFS**     Manual Selected Partition backup Method with XML creation* *  Partition Manager*  *List Partitions**     Backup Selected Partitions**     Write Selected Partitions**     Wipe Selected Partitions* *  Security*  *Backup / Wipe / Resetore Efs| EDL, ADB Mode**     Wipe Efs | Fastboot Mode**     Wipe Efs | TWRP mode* *  IMEI | QCN*  *Read QCN**     Write QCN**     Read Diag Info.**Repair IMEI Efs Method  New!**Repair IMEI NV Method New!**Repair IMEI RSA Method - Xiaomi New!*Option to Reset Efs by TWRP , will auto backup efs before wipe*Repair IMEI Efs method with QCN write Option | Xioami New!*Will convert Normal Qcn to eng QCN during write process*Repair ESN * *New!**Repair Meid* *New!**Convert QCN to Eng QCN New!* *  Reboots*  *ADB to EDL mode**     FTM to EDL**     Fastboot to Normal**     Fastboot to RUU**     DFU to EDL**     ADB to Fastboot**     ADB to Recovery**     Enable Diag Gerneric Qualcomm | Requires Root**     Enable Diag OPPO**     Enable Diag Xiaomi | Without Root**     Enable DIAG ASUS | Requires Root* * Firmware Manager*  *Extraction of Nokia Nb0 with perfect XML Creation [ Extract and Flash]* *Extraction of Huawei Update.APP to xml firmware**Extraction of ASUS raw to xml firmware**Extraction of LG kdz to xml firmware*  Hisense  *Hisense A2**Hisense Amazing A1**Hisense E9**Hisense H11 HLTE500T**Hisense H20 HLTE510T**Hisense HS-E76**Hisense HS-E76 Mini**Hisense HS-F26**Hisense HS-M30**Hisense C20S-Method-1**Hisense C20S-Method-2**Hisense C30**Hisense C3100**Hisense F20**Hisense L635**Hisense Infinity H11 Pro**Hisense Infinity Faith 1 F31**Hisense Infinity Faith 1 F31 Method-2**Hisense Xiaohaitun2 HLTEM800*  Q Mobile  *Z8**Z8 Plus**Q Infinity**Z9* Gionee  *Gionee F6**Gionee M7 Power**Gionee S10 Lite**Gionee S10C* LeEco  *LeEco Le S3**LeEco Le Max**LeEco Le Max 2**LeEco Le 2**LeEco Le Pro 3 Elite**LeEco Le Pro 3* Smartfren  *Andromax B A26C4H**Andromax A A16C3H**Andromax E2+ B16C2H**Andromax L B26D2H**Andromax G36C1H**Andromax R2 I56D2G**Andromax QI G36C1G* Smartisan  *Nut 2 Pro OS105**U2 Pro**Nut U1 YQ607*  *WARNING : IMEI                             Changing is illegal in Most of Countries.   IMEI        Repair    is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its     Original      IMEI  Written   in    Phone       Back .* *                               We are not responsible for any Problem  caused    by           mis-using      this          Function. User will  be Sole       Responsible   for      any  illegal      Activity   done    by       using     this  Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  **   *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Telegram News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -: Official Telegram Help & Support Group :-   Telegram Channel :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

